# how to clean the IACV valve



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

how its the procedure to clean IACV valve


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

hertex said:


> how its the procedure to clean IACV valve


1. got to b14 section on www.nissanforums.com
2. click search
3. type iacv cleaning or any variation
4. spread the knowlage


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

this is usuly the problem, every one should know about it


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Guys if you aren't going to help, please dont post at all.



http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=786899

that shoould help.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> Guys if you aren't going to help, please dont post at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lemon, when I get some free time i'll repost that info in its own thread then you can just sticky it. If there is any room up there. Maybe i'll spell idle right...... I cant believe I didn't catch that.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im sure we can make it for the Ga section as its been a major topic as of lately. Ill let the other mods know that i am going to make it a sticky for a while.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Guys if you aren't going to help, please dont post at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, your such a hyprocrite(sp?) almost every new post that has already been covered, have a response by you saying search. someone else does it and you tell us not to post useless info. i hate people like that, its like a smoker telling you not to smoke


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

makaveli said:


> man, your such a hyprocrite(sp?) almost every new post that has already been covered, have a response by you saying search. someone else does it and you tell us not to post useless info. i hate people like that, its like a smoker telling you not to smoke


WTF are you talking bout, if you have a problem with me take it up in PM, but i have given information and links everytime a question is asked. I am not a hypocrit. I only tell YOU to search. The reason being, is that even if we answer your 15 questions in one post you dont listen to us. Or you will go into someone elses post and ask the same questions that wes/me and others have answer. I help noobs out to a certain point, then i start to get them to search. And if you think i am not helpful, well then take it up with all the other mods, cuz people like wes and mike young will prolly back me up as well as many others, cuz i help all the time even though i get carried away.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> WTF are you talking bout, if you have a problem with me take it up in PM, but i have given information and links everytime a question is asked. I am not a hypocrit. I only tell YOU to search. The reason being, is that even if we answer your 15 questions in one post you dont listen to us. Or you will go into someone elses post and ask the same questions that wes/me and others have answer. I help noobs out to a certain point, then i start to get them to search. And if you think i am not helpful, well then take it up with all the other mods, cuz people like wes and mike young will prolly back me up as well as many others, cuz i help all the time even though i get carried away.


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1044216&highlight=search#post1044216
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1038844&highlight=search#post1038844
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1028474&highlight=search#post1028474

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=993484&highlight=search#post993484

just a few


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Are you missing the point that PsuLemon always puts a link in his thread's to help people? And honestly, you should search everything before you ask something, it could have been covered a million times, or never, but instead of making people like Lemon do the work for you, try the search button.
-Pete-
PS: The search button is your friend :thumbup:


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

pete2.0 said:


> Are you missing the point that PsuLemon always puts a link in his thread's to help people? And honestly, you should search everything before you ask something, it could have been covered a million times, or never, but instead of making people like Lemon do the work for you, try the search button.
> -Pete-
> PS: The search button is your friend :thumbup:


i know and i do search, thats beside the point.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

makaveli said:


> i know and i do search, thats beside the point.


The point is that i helped every person and asked them to search. And you are calling me out for a video that wasn't even on our forum. Get real man, im one of the most helpful people in this section, and even when i say search, i give them answers and links first. you need to grow up.


----------

